# Pencils Down??



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

So I just saw a commercial for the new 2016 Audi A3.......

The closing shot is a totally Black screen......then appearing in white lettering are 2 words:
"Pencils Down"

I thought Wow........

A Shot across the Bow??? (I think so).

Ski


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Probably just a coincidence. Speaking of which, we're getting close to Tesla supposedly doing that. They may be running a couple of weeks behind so maybe mid-July. I'll have to poke Elon and see if he'll confirm it...


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Probably just a coincidence. Speaking of which, we're getting close to Tesla supposedly doing that. They may be running a couple of weeks behind so maybe mid-July. I'll have to poke Elon and see if he'll confirm it...


@TrevP,

That's why it struck me so....it's right in line (close enough) to Elons "proposed deadline" as outlined in his speech where he said exactly "Pencils Down" for design I believe so they can get suppliers lined up and tooling complete.

Ski


----------



## John M Glennie (Jul 2, 2016)

I calculate July 15th as the approximate date for "pencils down."


----------

